# cheap internet access



## inbliss (Jul 4, 2002)

Hello out there!

Well I'll probably sound cheap asking this, but I want to switch from my netzero ISP to another cheapo ISP but one with less disconnects. Any of you been using the Walmart Connect or PCPeople connect? Any suggestions?

I used to beable to stay online with Netzero for a couple of hours but now I get disconnected every 15 minutes for the last couple of months. Not what they used to be, time for a change.

Thanks everybody.

:brush: Inbliss


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

If only Freei.net was still in existence...they were the best free internet provider in my opinion. I would stay away from Wal Mart anything, I think that pay service was previously bluelight.com free access and will probably suck. I can't tell you how the other ones would function since I have no experience with them.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Access-4-Free is my backup dial ISP. It's free for up to 10 hours/month, then $1/hour for the next 10 hours, and no additional charge for unlimited Internet. As a maximum charge of $10/month for unlimited Internet, it's on of the cheapest options. Their service here in SE PA has been excellent when I've used them so far.

This is a great option for backup to broadband, you have a full service ISP that you only pay for if you need it.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

That looks useful, I'm half expecting my cable line to go out again somewhere in the future.


----------



## inbliss (Jul 4, 2002)

Hi Johnwill,

$10 a month is what I'm paying right now and I do want to stay in that range. Have you noticed when using Acess-4-Less how long you stay connected before being dropped? I can't get my downloads or emails completed because of Netzero dropping me so quickly.

Inbliss:brush:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've had Access-4-Free on-line for hours when I was testing my web server, and I experienced no issues. NetZero is truly a ZERO in my book, and I'd drop them like a hot rock!  BTW, does NetZero still have the advertising banner, even when you pay?


----------



## inbliss (Jul 4, 2002)

Hi again,

Well Netzero's ads are now superloaded on the homepage. Which is okay cause they've got to make money to stay in business. 

Later :brush:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you still have to use NetZero's dialer and go to their homepage when you connect? I haven't used it for a long time, but they were pretty obnoxious when I did.


----------



## blakmac (Aug 4, 2003)

I've used Wal-Mart connect, and have had no complaints with it.


----------



## inbliss (Jul 4, 2002)

You do have to go through Netzero's homepage like most internet providers, Johnwill. 

Now I just tried Walmart connect. It's free for the first month. Their browser doesn't let you import your bookmarks.

I am now trying out Fry's internet access. Look them up at www.frys.com They let you try them out for free for 90 days then it' $9.95 a month unlimited access. Also you don't need software. It's a network connection. And they promised they won't disconnect you after being on line for a long time.

Inbliss


----------

